# explaining the death of my daughter to various medical people



## ursie (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi

I am in a real pickle today  .  I got this morning an appt for my first physio session to treat my bad back and SPD and it suddenly hit home that I am going to be dealing with a physio who does not know that we lost our daughter last year, also will undoubtly over the next few months be meeting more members of the health services such as midwives, doctors and so on who do not know about my history of losing a daughter  and will probably ask questions such as how many children do you have, what were your previous pregnancies were like and so on how can I deal with these situations?  So far I have really only been with people who know me and I am getting really upset at the thought of having to explain to these people, it will be unavoidable as this baby is due so close the the date of the first anniversay of our daughter's death and its still so raw and I know I will be very emotional.
Have you dealt with mums in my situation, what do you advise me to say/do?

Ursiex


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

Sadly I deal with ladies who have lost children/babies on a daily basis. I will PM you later when I have managed to get DS to bed. Thinking of you hun xx  

Take care x


----------

